

Any sufficiently good quote spawns many ad-hoc imitations - andybak
http://www.google.com/search?q=+Any+sufficiently+complicated++contains+an+ad-hoc+-lisp

======
ZeroGravitas
It's called a snowclone.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Snowclone>

------
andybak
Sigh. HN mangled the quotes out of the query string but it still seems to do
the job.

~~~
RyanMcGreal
The first result is pure gold:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=61020>

